# Temperament and Zodiac Sign



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I came across THIS POLL about people's zodiac signs and MBTI type, and I thought it would be interesting to keep all of the information on a poll, but instead of each MBTI type just your temperament because of the 20-answer limit. Whether you're an astrology geek like me or not so much, this should be interesting! Be sure to comment your sign!


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

INTJ Leo. I'm not much into astrology since I only meet my zodiac sign's description half way.


----------



## grimoire (Nov 7, 2015)

INTP Cancer, which is a little unexpected, but I blame my Libra moon, Aquarius dominant and sun in the 9th house.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

grimoire said:


> INTP Cancer, which is a little unexpected, but I blame my Libra moon, Aquarius dominant and sun in the 9th house.


It sounds like you have a good understanding of Astrology  Do you think moon signs would impact your MBTI type more than the sun sign? I heard that moon signs have to do with the more hidden parts of our nature, and MBTI types cover some obvious stuff and other hidden things at the same time in a way. I only have a good understanding of sun signs, though, so I'd love to hear your thoughts on what has the most impact.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

ENTJ

Gemini.

I enjoy some astrology. Makes for amusing stories when the shoe fits-and it does.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INFJ Pisces, right at the cusp (March 20). Fits reasonably well, I would say. Hate to admit, but the bits about being escapist (to my inner fantasy dream world) are quite true. I don't know about artistic or selfless, lol.


----------



## DauntlessDoctor (Oct 25, 2015)

INFP
Libra
Moon: Capricorn 

I love astrology although I don't believe all of it. For me it's mostly for fun.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I'm making a long-term project out of the whole zodiac thing, so this will be one of multiple related surveys and tests. For more info check out this blog post: 

The Astrology Experiment: Introduction and Test #1 - Blogs - Personality Cafe


----------



## grimoire (Nov 7, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> It sounds like you have a good understanding of Astrology  Do you think moon signs would impact your MBTI type more than the sun sign? I heard that moon signs have to do with the more hidden parts of our nature, and MBTI types cover some obvious stuff and other hidden things at the same time in a way. I only have a good understanding of sun signs, though, so I'd love to hear your thoughts on what has the most impact.


Yeah, I had a brief period in my life where I studied astrology very deeply and ferociously for... some reason? I'm still not sure why I got so into it. It's a lot of fun, though!

I haven't actually studied or thought too much about the relation between MBTI and astrology beyond the basic reasoning, but I'd assumed that if you typed yourself correctly and had a good understanding of your full natal chart you'd be able to find multiple points of reasoning for your MBTI type. For example, there are definitely more for myself than what I posted, but I didn't want to tl;dr pointlessly. I think it'd be hard to make a really direct connection between the two or say something like "moon signs have more weight" just because MBTI is a lot more streamlined than astrology is. There are so many connecting factors to consider in astrology (your sign's position in the various planets, the houses, aspects, etc.) that I honestly think I could study my natal chart for years and never quite understand it fully, while with MBTI once you've got the basics down with the functions and know your own for sure you're pretty much good. 

Honestly I'd probably try to work backwards from your MBTI, so Te dominants for example should look at their Mars sign, Saturn sign and Mercury; as well as any prominent earth signs (especially Capricorn and Virgo) or air signs, and _maybe_ their 6th and 10th house. But a Ni dominant instead would probably want to focus on their 12th and 8th houses and their Pluto sign, etc. etc. It's a really messy process and there's no right or wrong way to approach it.

Sorry, this probably isn't a very satisfactory answer, but astrology (when you go deep enough) is very confusing and enigmatic. It's hard to find direct answers from in it, where as MBTI is much more straightforward and well documented. However, if you have any questions on your own chart or about astrology in general I'd be happy to help you out! I really enjoy introducing people to more complex astrology, and I feel a little bad that I couldn't answer this better, haha.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

grimoire said:


> Yeah, I had a brief period in my life where I studied astrology very deeply and ferociously for... some reason? I'm still not sure why I got so into it. It's a lot of fun, though!
> 
> I haven't actually studied or thought too much about the relation between MBTI and astrology beyond the basic reasoning, but I'd assumed that if you typed yourself correctly and had a good understanding of your full natal chart you'd be able to find multiple points of reasoning for your MBTI type. For example, there are definitely more for myself than what I posted, but I didn't want to tl;dr pointlessly. I think it'd be hard to make a really direct connection between the two or say something like "moon signs have more weight" just because MBTI is a lot more streamlined than astrology is. There are so many connecting factors to consider in astrology (your sign's position in the various planets, the houses, aspects, etc.) that I honestly think I could study my natal chart for years and never quite understand it fully, while with MBTI once you've got the basics down with the functions and know your own for sure you're pretty much good.
> 
> ...


Well it sounds like you have a much better understanding of it than I do! Prepare for huge masses of questions, because you've just become my #1 expert on this


----------



## grimoire (Nov 7, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> Well it sounds like you have a much better understanding of it than I do! Prepare for huge masses of questions, because you've just become my #1 expert on this


Alright! I look forward to helping you, I find this stuff a lot of fun! roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp - Can I claim libra if almost every word in that description describes me - even more than those who are actually Libras

Capricorn moon in Aries - relate nothing to either of the type 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaea (Sep 11, 2015)

INFJ Virgo  I did get into astrology a little last year but it is quite complicated as you get more in depth with it, it is very interesting and amusing though


----------



## Oceandust (Nov 7, 2015)

INFJ Scorpio with a Libra moon.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm an ENFJ who's also a Sagittarius.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP. Capricorn sun, Leo moon and Gemini rising.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I think I forgot to post my info...

ENFP, Taurus Sun, Virgo Moon, Libra Rising Sign

Also, I'm not seeing much of a pattern in this yet, but only 20 people have voted so far. I'd say that it would be semi-reliable at 100ish votes, if that's possible...


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

ISFP 
Scorpio sun, Capricorn moon, Virgo rising.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

NF - Scorpio sun, Sag moon

Take that as you will. I'm not super into astrology, but I used to be.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

SJ 1w9.
Sun = Libra
Moon = Aquarius
Ascendant = Virgo


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enfp - Can I claim libra if almost every word in that description describes me - even more than those who are actually Libras
> 
> Capricorn moon in Aries - relate nothing to either of the type
> 
> ...


So you'd prefer to be a Libra eh, wanna trade sun signs?


* *






The Sun represents vitality, a sense of individuality and outward-shining creative energy.

Sun in Libra
Libra natives are generally thought to be sociable, somewhat intellectual souls. They have an almost innocent way about them that makes them very approachable. Generally quite eager to cooperate, Librans spend a lot of their time trying not to rock the boat.
In theory, Libras are peace-loving. In practice, they can quietly stir up all sorts of trouble with their ways. Because Libra enjoys balance in their lives, they seek the middle ground. In the process, they may end up trying to be everything to everyone. This is where their reputation for untruthfulness comes from. Generally, their untruths spring from a true desire for peace and fairness--although they may not be comfortable with direct and malicious trickery, they feel totally justified when they lie in order to avoid making waves. Peace at any price! In this sense, they seem harmless. But, what can result is quite a ruckus! People involved with Libras may crib about their lack of directness and their apparent inability to take a stand. Librans are experts at avoiding being the one to blame. When confronted, they'll (calmly and reasonably) say, "What, me? No, I just want peace." "On the fence", "middle ground", "middle road" -- these are all expressions that we can safely associate with Libra. Some more powerful signs may consider Libra a little on the weak side. This is all a matter of opinion, however! Without Libra, life simply wouldn't be as fair. 

Librans are known for comparing and thinking in relative terms, instead of in absolutes. This weekend is not just a good weekend, it's better than last weekend. These people are always looking for the "best" way or the "right" way to live. Harmony is the ultimate goal, but their idealism and high expectations can mean plenty of discontent. Since life presents all of us with an extraordinary amount of choices, if Libra doesn't learn to live in the moment at least some of the time, they'll be in a constant state of unrest. Society needs rules, and these rules attempt to bring justice, equality, and fairness. On an individual level, Libra represents these laws of civilization. Libra comes across as very civilized and rather refined. 
He has a great need to be part of a group. He likes to mix with people and looks for partnerships. He likes and respects justice. He approves of society's values. He is level-headed and *assimilates quickly. (<LOL say what)*

Weaknesses: does not think enough, he is frivolous. A dilettante in love. He is easily swayed by group pressure.


Sun in II
You take pride in what you own, and have a strong drive for security. You have staying power, and you hate to let others down once you've made a promise. Avoid over-identifying with what you have. Concentrate on proving your worth through your strong value system and your incredible ability to stick with things and with people. Take pride in the solid and secure foundations that you build, as well as the lasting relationships you aim to maintain, while being careful to avoid possessiveness. You seek a safe and secure job, you satisfy your needs, which are substantial. You may be given to spending money impulsively.


Conjunction Sun - Uranus
It is natural for you to question tradition. You are, above all things, an individualist. You naturally rebel against that which is established. It doesn't mean that you consistently break all the rules, but you definitely do question some of the rules, especially those that simply don't make much sense. You possess a huge distaste for routine. You work best when you have some say as to when and how you get things done. You possess much self-integrity. *You avoid labeling people and are most offended when others attempt to label or stereotype you. *
You easily embrace new ways of doing things, you stick up for the underdog, and you express yourself in unique and inspiring ways. You don't have to try to stand out as unique--you are original, creative, and progressive without trying. You are far from pretentious. You value honesty and truth, and you avoid putting on airs. You believe in the equality of people, and easily relate to people from all walks of life. You possess an unmistakable enthusiasm about life, and generally your life is interesting because you invite unusual or adventurous experiences into your life. You are generally appreciated by others because you are open-minded, fair, and not judgmental. Nothing really seems to faze you! You take things in stride, and are rarely shocked or taken aback by human behavior.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> So you'd prefer to be a Libra eh, wanna trade sun signs?
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Haha perhaps not that definition - I was reading some magazine article on personality and indecisive , communicative , fair, artistic, came with its description as to Capricorn is organize , hard working, serious , stable , conservative ---pretty much everything I'm not - but sure lets switch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP - Cancer
5w6, So/Sx 584

Sun = Cancer 6°
Moon = Taurus 9°
Rising = Virgo 19°

I did this site. Most of what it said about me was bullsh*t.


----------



## Howard Hepburn (Apr 8, 2015)

ENTJ-Capricorn


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP Pisces. As phlegmatic as it gets.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@SilverFlames

I suspect many of the thinker types are going to avoid this sort of poll like the plague, since they are likely to think astrology is all BS. I'm not all that sold on it either, but I am a curious skeptic. I believe I must be open to what is possible, even what I may consider improbable.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @SilverFlames
> 
> I suspect many of the thinker types are going to avoid this sort of poll like the plague, since they are likely to think astrology is all BS. I'm not all that sold on it either, but I am a curious skeptic. I believe I must be open to what is possible, even what I may consider improbable.


That would explain why almost all of the voters are dreamer types...I, too, have my doubts about horoscopes and such, but some of the timeless root concepts of astrology are what fascinate me. Part of my idea behind this thread is to appeal to as many types as possible with statistics that could point either way. Any thinker types out there can use this as a chance to prove their theories of Astrology's invalidity.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't vote since there is no correlation. Both myself and my sibling are Libras, I'm an ENTJ, he's an INFP.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_SilverFlames_
> 
> I suspect many of the thinker types are going to avoid this sort of poll like the plague, since they are likely to think astrology is all BS. I'm not all that sold on it either, but I am a curious skeptic. I believe I must be open to what is possible, even what I may consider improbable.




Astrology has been around for thousands of years, so why would thinkers be more prone than feelers to avoid "this sort of poll like the plague".
I mean are you insinuating that feelers are more prone to believe in 1,000s year old pseudoscience or other unproven concepts such as their God, or were you inferring that too many alleged thinkers have something to hide & therefore often avoid being associated with "this sort of poll" thread. 
IMHO it's merely good fun, an opportunity to participate & briefly converse with other individuals, just gotta keep these pseudosciences in perspective?
I like most all these personality typing systems, but how long have MBTI, enneagram & socionics been around in comparison to astrology & where will these modern personality type systems be in 100 or 1,000 years?

Some thinking types are described as being highly logical &/or rational, they ought to be able to keep this type stuff in perspective just as easily as feeler types are able to & enjoy themselves without worry that something's gonna rub off onto them LOL. 
I kinda wish some of those alleged astrology phobic thinker types would explain why they'd be inclined to avoid astrology polls or threads "like the plague".


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Astrology has been around for thousands of years, so why would thinkers be more prone than feelers to avoid "this sort of poll like the plague".
> I mean are you insinuating that feelers are more prone to believe in 1,000s year old pseudoscience or other unproven concepts such as their God, or were you inferring that too many alleged thinkers have something to hide & therefore often avoid being associated with "this sort of poll" thread.
> IMHO it's merely good fun, an opportunity to participate & briefly converse with other individuals, just gotta keep these pseudosciences in perspective?
> I like most all these personality typing systems, but how long have MBTI, enneagram & socionics been around in comparison to astrology & where will these modern personality type systems be in 100 or 1,00 years?
> ...


Greetings. I don't have to believe in a stereotype to know how most people will follow it. People who perceive themselves as logical and intelligent tend to dismiss astrology.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

INFP Pisces


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Greetings. I don't have to believe in a stereotype to know how most people will follow it. People who perceive themselves as logical and intelligent tend to dismiss astrology.


I didn't write that you believe in any stereotype, but merely inquired whether you're "_insinuating that feelers are more prone to believe in 1,000s year old pseudoscience or other unproven concepts such as their God"

_I didn't question whether you were alluding that feeler types are more vulnerable to magical thinking, but since you made the suggestive comment maybe you'd consider clarifying why you excluded feeler types from your comment. 

I merely questioned why a logical &/or rational thinker would avoid these type polls & threads like the plague & I suggested that real thinkers wouldn't fear being associated with these type polls/threads or view them as wasted time.

LOL I remember many months ago, an obviously fake INTJ at one of these sites made a big deal in regards to astrology threads & that's the type I'd expect to "avoid this sort of poll like the plague".

IMHO thinkers & feelers alike should have no problem with "this sort of poll".


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

grimoire said:


> Honestly I'd probably try to work backwards from your MBTI, so Te dominants for example should look at their Mars sign, Saturn sign and Mercury; as well as any prominent earth signs (especially Capricorn and Virgo) or air signs, and _maybe_ their 6th and 10th house. But a Ni dominant instead would probably want to focus on their 12th and 8th houses and their Pluto sign, etc. etc. It's a really messy process and there's no right or wrong way to approach it.


I agree with Pluto and Ni. I think for 12th House and Neptune connection it'd be more of a floaty, romance, loving, creative nature though. Neptune seems to be more about expanding outward with everything involved and connecting it all since it's the final house of everything coming together before birth where it's then contracted down into a body (Aries). Pluto is more of the zeroing in like a laser on specific details. 

Moon represents our habitual nature though so @SilverFlames I can see why you've read about it representing hidden aspects of ourselves. The Moon is the natural IC ruler in Cancer and the IC is literally the very seat of who we are, our ancestry, our family, the closest you can possibly get to understanding a person.

If you're going to be doing studies it'd be cool for your to see what people's MBTI and their angles are though. Like the natural zodiac's angles are Aries Ascendant, Libra Descendant, Cancer IC, Capricorn MC.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I didn't write that you believe in any stereotype, but merely inquired whether you're "_insinuating that feelers are more prone to believe in 1,000s year old pseudoscience or other unproven concepts such as their God"
> 
> _I didn't question whether you were alluding that feeler types are more vulnerable to magical thinking, but since you made the suggestive comment maybe you'd consider clarifying why you excluded feeler types from your comment.
> 
> ...


Then look at the numbers so far...you tell me.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm starting to see a slight trend for NF water signs, but there aren't nearly enough results to say anything for sure. @grimoire what do you think of this? Most water-sign stereotypes seem to go pretty well with that except for Scorpio, perhaps. If I have time tonight I'll take a look at all of the results that you guys posted on this thread so I can make a chart or something of it for a blog update. Results are coming slowly but steadily, and while there might not be much yet thanks to all of you for voting! Let's all spread the word and get the most accurate results that we can!


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn.

I don't identify with any of Keirsey's temperaments. I'm not motivated by most of the things that motivate NTs, NFs, or SPs. I'm not motivated by _any_ of the things that motivate SJs. 

I don't exist in his system. For what it's worth, however, I test as an INFP in his book.


----------



## grimoire (Nov 7, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> I'm starting to see a slight trend for NF water signs, but there aren't nearly enough results to say anything for sure. @grimoire what do you think of this? Most water-sign stereotypes seem to go pretty well with that except for Scorpio, perhaps. If I have time tonight I'll take a look at all of the results that you guys posted on this thread so I can make a chart or something of it for a blog update. Results are coming slowly but steadily, and while there might not be much yet thanks to all of you for voting! Let's all spread the word and get the most accurate results that we can!


Yeah, I'd agree that if you're just looking at basics (so mostly just sun signs) NF water signs definitely aren't unexpected. Pisces are so INFP imo, and while Cancer is more typically Fe it could definitely be Fi as well (same with Pisces), and I would say that Pisces likely would be an intuitive over a sensing type. Scorpios are a little odder, because stereotypically I feel like they could equally be feeling _or_ thinking, but Scorpios do tend to be very intuition biased, so a NF Scorpio could be completely possible. So yeah, I'd say it definitely makes sense on a surface level, and probably on a deeper one as well.

Gotta say I'm a little surprised that the second highest population consists of NT Earth signs, just because Earth would so obviously be correlated with sensing but hey, I'm sure there's a reason once you go deep enough into their chart.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

INFJ & Aries.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Sagittarius NF.

I feel very much like my element. Not to mention my moon's in Aries. I've only recently looked into it out of fun. 
Sagittarius sun, Aries moon, Aquarius mars and a venus in Scorpio.
I really love the venus placement. Scorpios are damn hot. 

I'm still somewhat directionless in the area of astrology. I just never know where to start or to look.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Sagittarius NF.
> 
> I feel very much like my element. Not to mention my moon's in Aries. I've only recently looked into it out of fun.
> Sagittarius sun, Aries moon, Aquarius mars and a venus in Scorpio.
> ...


How do you you know that shit with planets about yourself? I want to learn for scien-- purely for fun, of course.

I'm INTJ and Gemini.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

E*NF*P - air sign

Sun: Aquarius
Moon: Scorpio
Asc.: Scorpio


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

grimoire said:


> Gotta say I'm a little surprised that the second highest population consists of NT Earth signs, just because Earth would so obviously be correlated with sensing but hey, I'm sure there's a reason once you go deep enough into their chart.


Well I'm an Earth sign and, according to astrotheme, my chart is 31.5% Earth, 16.2% Air%, and 8.8% Water, with Fire dominating at 43.5%. I guess, based on that result, I'm supposed to be a mix of courageous, practical, and worldly. However, I'm definitely the shy, absent-minded, head-in-the-clouds, dreamer type.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Blue Soul said:


> How do you you know that shit with planets about yourself? I want to learn for scien-- purely for fun, of course.
> 
> I'm INTJ and Gemini.


Lol! That was cute. Made me smile you cute INTJ you. ^^
Go here and input your details it gives you your chart plus copy and paste descriptions. It does it's job. The link for science boy over here


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

SilverFlames said:


> I came across THIS POLL about people's zodiac signs and MBTI type, and I thought it would be interesting to keep all of the information on a poll, but instead of each MBTI type just your temperament because of the 20-answer limit. Whether you're an astrology geek like me or not so much, this should be interesting! Be sure to comment your sign!


ENFP Leo


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Lol! That was cute. Made me smile you cute INTJ you. ^^
> Go here and input your details it gives you your chart plus copy and paste descriptions. It does it's job. The link for science boy over here


"Pluto in Scorpio

Great sexual activity."

That's very vague, but I do like the sound of that.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Horoscopes and astrology never works for me. I'm an INFP Capricorn, and the only thing the two shares is introversion. Many capricorn descriptions make them look like ISTJs. 
Meanwhile my ESTP sister is Cancer, the zodiac sign usually associated with INFPs.

But then I really don't know how a person's entire personality can be categorised by their birthday.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

SP Fire Sign - Sagittarius


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

SP (ISTP), Aquarius


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

ESFJ
Leo


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

NF (INFP), Earth sign (Virgo)


----------

